
Show HN: I built a browser based interactive React course - jadjoubran
https://react-tutorial.app
======
jadjoubran
Hey HN, I would love to get your feedback on my new course for React. It's an
interactive platform (built on top of learnjavascript.online) that teaches
React in the browser by explaining concepts step by step. The lessons are
byte-sized and are followed up by practice challenges as well as flashcards
that help you persist your knowledge. I also made it work on mobile so that
students can read some lessons or even solve challenges while taking the
train/metro. The whole platform is custom built (the text editors are open
source projects).

~~~
__app_dev__
Great site jadjoubran! This one and your JavaScript site look very nice.

I would recommend allowing one or two pages for free without a login so anyone
can try without the need for signing up. Then if they want more than a few
pages they can sign up.

~~~
jadjoubran
thanks for the feedback! Funny that this was a feature I had before deploying
but the designer told me it's a bad idea I should have kept it Working on
adding it soon

------
mc3
Can I ask is compilation happening inside the browser, or does it talk to a
backend. I like the idea that it happens in the browser and it is served from
a static page.

~~~
jadjoubran
Yep, it's pretty much in the browser!

------
datene
Just got started and I particularly like the flashcards, seems like a nice and
simple way to practice regularly. The free tier of the app is also a nice and
complete way to get to know the ecosystem, I'm surprised with the amount of
content

~~~
jadjoubran
Thanks! I was actually debating how much of the content should be free but
then I realised that the First Project (Project I) __has __to be part of the
free content to show a feel of the entire platform

------
quickthrower2
I’ll take a look. I have just finished courses on scrimba.com which sounds
like a similar idea.

~~~
jadjoubran
cool, let me know if you've got any comments/suggestions

~~~
mc3
looks very sweet! I like the UI more then Scrimba. One suggestion is the
ability to skip forward to future lessons using the navigation on the left. I
wanted to do that to see what the React stuff was like.

------
brennanbl
What editor are you embedding?

~~~
jadjoubran
On desktop this is [monaco-editor]([https://github.com/microsoft/monaco-
editor](https://github.com/microsoft/monaco-editor)) It's actually the same
editor behind VSCode but this is a version that runs in the browser rather
than Electron

